# General > The Literature Network >  Write for Us

## Admin

I'm still looking for writers willing to write content for the site. Payment is possible. Specifically I am looking for book summaries, author biographies, and literary guides (such as a guide to romanticism or something like that).

----------


## mono

Just out of curiosity, Admin, would you give the volunteers assignment-like projects to perform, or would we have to find our own material? For example, if you wanted a summary and biography of Francis Bacon, would you proscribe that for a volunteer?

----------


## baddad

I may be interested in helping you out some Admin. But I have some questions (of course). Timelines? Deadlines? Depth/breadth of projects Re:biographies, guides, summeries? Are you intending to post in-depth research papers on these topics, or simple illustrations to entice readers into further exploration on their own? For instance, would you be posting a full and comprehensive explication of the 'Romantic Period', or simply a quick gloss-over of the main contributers to the genre' ?

----------


## subterranean

Yes, also whether we need to apply the standartd ethics when writing, such as the footnotes/end notes, bibliography, etc. Can we use our own interpretation, or we should compare our thoughts with other sources. When I was in college reviews ussualy compared to at least 5 other sources. 

I'd love to write summary about the novels I read, esp. classics  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

> Just out of curiosity, Admin, would you give the volunteers assignment-like projects to perform, or would we have to find our own material? For example, if you wanted a summary and biography of Francis Bacon, would you proscribe that for a volunteer?


Both. I'd say which is needed and you decide if you want to do one of those things. Or you say what you'd like to do and I'll say if I want it or not.




> I may be interested in helping you out some Admin. But I have some questions (of course). Timelines? Deadlines? Depth/breadth of projects Re:biographies, guides, summeries? Are you intending to post in-depth research papers on these topics, or simple illustrations to entice readers into further exploration on their own? For instance, would you be posting a full and comprehensive explication of the 'Romantic Period', or simply a quick gloss-over of the main contributers to the genre' ?


No deadlines. As for depth, for romanticism I'd probably like 3 pages. Basically an overview of what romanticism is, a description of the time period it is from (why was romanticism popular during this time, what social changes caused it) and a survey of author's works in the genre (with special attention payed to those on this site).

For biographies, they'd be similar to what is currently on the site.

For summaries, see the 1984 or Animal Farm summaries for examples.




> Yes, also whether we need to apply the standartd ethics when writing, such as the footnotes/end notes, bibliography, etc. Can we use our own interpretation, or we should compare our thoughts with other sources. When I was in college reviews ussualy compared to at least 5 other sources.


footnotes or a bibliography are fine.

Mostly this site is used by students working on homework, so I don't want anything too academic, more cliff-notes like.

----------


## ajoe

Is there any books/authors you have specifically in mind? (And does grammar count?)

----------


## SwtRose

Removed by author.

----------


## amuse

that is so sweet. i like the look of your web page. have you "book summaries, author biographies, and literary guides"?

----------


## SwtRose

Removed by author.

----------


## Admin

Anyone else interested?

----------


## ~K~

Yes,keep me informed. 
I think Admin have a way of contacting me i.

----------


## ~K~

OOPS ...Old post you probably have found everyone already.

----------


## Nightshade

Admin I dont want payment but can I write the biography for E.P.Roe please? I noticed you didnt have one.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Admin

Okay, I've updated your two permissions.

----------


## arlecchino

I'm a massive Gustave Flaubert dork, and would be able to write a small bio of him. If you're interested, contact me and tell me what you want me to do. I could do Turgenev and a few others too.

----------


## Admin

I've updated your permissions so you can visit the Writer's Lounge

----------


## Nightshade

> Okay, I've updated your two permissions.


what does that mean??
And I wont be able to do it until next week anyway, but thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## cheetald

> I'm still looking for writers willing to write content for the site. Payment is possible. Specifically I am looking for book summaries, author biographies, and literary guides (such as a guide to romanticism or something like that).


I am a literature teacher at a college and am interested in writing for you. Can you contact me via my e-mail and provide further information? I actually use your site for my online classes and teach several authors that you do not currently include.

Thank you! Looking forward to hearing from you!

----------


## samercury

Last time I checked, I noticed that you didn't have anything on Oliver Goldsmith's Vicar of Wakefield. Could I write a summary on the book and a biography on him...

Thank You

----------


## el01ks

If you're still looking for writers, I'd be interested if the right topic came up... having looked at the dates of previous posts I may be a bit behind the times on this though!

----------


## Admin

We're still looking for biographies and summaries and the like.

----------


## Weeping Willow

I don't know how i can help but if you want to give me something i would really happy to give it a shot.

----------


## starrwriter

> We older writers tend to sometimes dwell on the past, and staying connected is a little harder, since we sometimes become enamoured with the past. Being of the Romantic persuasion, I know that we sometimes form a mentally distorted picture of the past, and things often seem to have been better "back when."


But the past *was* better, Russ.

Just kidding, I know what you mean. I try not to dwell too much on the past and stay abreast of what's happening now, but it's not always easy. I used to think certain places I have lived were special. Lately I've come to the conclusion they only seemed special because I was young and adventurous when I lived there. The places could have been anywhere.

Anyway, it's good to hear from a fellow older writer. Your novel looks interesting.

----------


## Weeping Willow

Admin.. hi i looked and saw there is nothing on Marcel proust?
Just wondered if there is a reason for that and if not then if you would like me to try and look for stuff on him a biographie or something likewise??

----------


## kaka

I might be able to help, especially with more general topics and to some extent also with German literature. My apologies for being vague. It would be a matter of approaching me with a list of gaps.

----------


## malwethien

Hi! Are you still looking for writers? I'm interested. No need to pay me  :Biggrin: 

I'm more interested in doing (fiction) book summaries and reviews though...I'm not much for doing biographies and reviews on non-fiction. 

Do you need my credentials or educational background?  :Biggrin: 

Please let me know...

----------


## TodHackett

I might be interested. I'm big into 20th century poetry and lit. I know MLA and APA formats pretty well, and I work in a library so I could do my own research.

----------


## SleepyWitch

i could write a bit about Jewish American Literature (from immigrant Lit to mainstream), but it's gonna be a one-pager or maybe two pages at most. 
do you need anyone to do that, *Admin*? right now I don't have all that much time though... so you'd have to wait for a couple of weeks
I'd do it for free, of course

edit: I could also write about Oscar Wilde *later on*, after I've done some research... so if nobody's doing that yet and you're patient enough to wait a little, I could do that

----------


## Mentor

> I'm still looking for writers willing to write content for the site. Payment is possible. Specifically I am looking for book summaries, author biographies, and literary guides (such as a guide to romanticism or something like that).



To Chris Beasley:

This is my first attempt at participating in an online forum. I've been pleased, to say the least, at what I've seen. My pleasure is for what are probably the usual reasons: The presence of readers and writers, the absence of overwhelming scatology, and related sociocultural outlooks and expressions.

Your mention of "content for the site" isn't clear to me. The wish to know more about this topic is the reason for this note (aside from my sincere expression of appreciation). You see, I'm neither a professional reader nor reviewer. I read for the pleasure of it and as time permits. There are some "favorite writers" about whom I'd be happy to communicate with others. In re your particular specifications, I could write some commentary and/or a summary of a book (or story). I could also furnish some assistance as a guide concerning topics in literature. The same holds true for biographical notes.

Please keep in mind that what I can do is something almost anyone (in our assumed demographic group) could do. Since age can bring some wisdom, or at least facts, I could try. 

You see, I like to write, but have difficulty outside of the dialog form. (I've long ago given up the reason(s) for this trait.) Since what you wish for is something I could do, perhaps I could give it a try. (Please don't laugh if I'm 'way off base, since the naiveté of my youth has never quite disappeared. I'm not thin-skinned in this way: Didacticism is Out, critical commentary is In.)

The number of my years has, I believe, had the benefit of allowing me to sift knowledge from facts, and to form informed opinions about that which I might profess to know. I like the give-and-take of discussion, albeit in a world like the Internet, where no one knows if you're a dog (as my wife reminded me this morning,), where discipline is, happily, oft replaced by enthusiasm. 

Some topics, more or less at random: A writer such as Jorge Luis Borges, who has magically appeared on some many Internet sites. And, where there's Borges, links appear to such apparently disparate persons and sites. One of the more pleasing linkages is that between Borges and the contemporary film documentarian, Chris Marker. Since Borges was who he was, many of us have built little universes of his thoughts. 

There might not be much apparent commonality between Borges the contemporary English writer, William Trevor, but for me it's there: The incisive line, the penetrating observation, the sheer magnificently of literary style. To quell your probable incredulity, I'll give you one example that just now popped into my head: Borges can see the profile of Jesus in a man seen for only a moment, boarding a streetcar, allowing him to write about the perhaps-not-accidental nature of this coincidence. Trevor builds whole stories on hesitations and sighs. Both writers seize a moment, apparently mundane, and allow it to wend an unexpected but startlingly forking path.

Etc.

About myself: I'll be 69 years old in July, My wife, my best friend, is from the time of the big bang and the big boom (ca. 1946). I've had careers and professions, but I never thought of them as anything but arbitrary labels: Rather, I'm a learner and, hopefully, a teacher. [Reluctant-to-express facts now expressed: AB & MA from Columbia, Ph.D. (Experimental Psychology, for which I sincerely apologize) from Stanford. Lived in New York City from birth until age 22, then mostly in the San Francisco Bay Area.) We live in a modest cottage right in San Francisco (not as desirable as you might think, but practical at my age). Outdoors-lover, something of a naturalist, probably a flower child born too late to bloom, avid lover and student of music and of film, etc. Truly, just what you'd expect from a man who has an indiscriminate and eccentric for the passion of thought and feeling. (Oh, just remembered, truly: Technical work with computers from 1961 until mid 1990s.)

Is this sort of what you had in mind? If not, I'll go back to reading. (A true disability, an unremitting severe back pain, limits my physical activities greatly.)

Thanks for reading this note.
_George_
George Wertheim
[email protected]

----------


## Rosie Cotton

I'd be willing to write summaries, literary guides or biographies on anything you need (so long as it's not something the size of "War and Peace" that I've never even read. I'm willing to do some reading, but within reason. I'm a highschool student you know. I have limited time).

Whatever's just fine.

----------


## SleepyWitch

hey *Admin* where have you gone? aren't you gonna take notice of our enthusiasm to write???? or have you found enough volunteers already?
I'll repeat my bid:
I could write on Jewish American Lit,
Oscar Wilde... cf my post above

----------


## Admin

I'm here. I will update your permissions so you can see the writer's area.

----------


## Admin

Is there anyone without access to the writer's area that would like to write?

----------


## Pensive

Hi admin,

I can do research on Ralph Waldo Emerson, French Revolution and Bronte Family if you need but I am afraid that it will take a lot of time. (I mean from two to three months as now a days, busy school days are going on and my final exams are very near)

Do you have any time limits?

I have nearly completed my essay on Emily Bronte but I need to give it a final touch. 

Thanks
Pensive

----------


## Admin

I'm looking for more of a broad range.

----------


## Weeping Willow

yeah..
i would love to help...

----------


## candismop

I'm a newcomer here so please forgive me if I'm asking something that has already been answered ad-nausium. I would like to write a summary, biography, anything for any book or author you are looking for. If someone could please tell me what choices are available it would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and Hello to everyone.  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

You both should be set.

----------


## candismop

Can someone please tell me how to view the "writer's lounge/area". Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

You should be able to view it already.

----------


## TBtheG

Just tell me what to do, and I'll do it.

----------


## Shannanigan

Do you need any summaries or informational articles on Caribbean works? I've got first-hand experience living in the culture, and I've read enough Caribbean works to know the common elements used in them...

----------


## Jarndyce

I might be able to add some content for you, if you'd like.

----------


## ed_olsen_gene

i'd be able to do small bio's or summeries if needed...

----------


## amanda_isabel

i'm willing to help if i can

----------


## Madhuri

I would love to. I have done some Content Writing that was published on web sites for publishing houses Elsevier n Ebsco. But that did not involve any research on the topic. It was just reading the articles and preparing summaries. I am not sure how much that experience would help, but I would like to give it a try.

----------


## Poe_writer

I'm also interested in volunteering. I love to write. Tell me what you need and I'll tell you what I can accomplish. 

Cheers,

Lija

----------

